# Push pole length



## brad king (Jul 21, 2009)

What length push pole are use guys using? Adding a 21' Stiffy hoping that's enough length


----------



## jfnelson (Jan 20, 2017)

That's what I have. Don't have much experience with it yet, not real comfortable up on the platform. Came with my Ankona Copperhead.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

3-4' longer than the boat depending on the height of your platform and the bottom you are poling in. Gooey mud bottom might be 1.5' deep before you get a push versus hard sand.


----------



## Tarpon1 (Jul 25, 2016)

I have a 22' stiffy and an 18' boat, tall platform and muddy bottom where I usually fish and it's just right. If I fished down in the LLM all the time I might get by with a 20' stick. But its better to have the extra length and not need it than need the extra length and not have it (that's what she said anyway...)


----------



## brad king (Jul 21, 2009)

thanks Guys. 21' Hybrid mounted and ready for Friday Morning!


----------



## Cavjock97 (Feb 2, 2016)

21' is a great length for most situations. The tarpon guys in Florida will often have longer because they are fishing in much deeper water than we typically do here in Texas. I had broken my 21' Extreme so many times that it was 18' when I replaced it. It was sure handy and was perfect 90% of the time, but there were times when I needed the extra length.

-CJ97


----------



## redfishcannon (Oct 19, 2016)

Fiberglass poles SO MUCH heavier than graphite. Any place to find graphite poles less than 21 feet at good price?


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

You have asked the same question(s) that periodically pops up on here year after year. You might look back in the forum archive (if there is one) and see what others have said. I will tell you the best poles on the Texas coast are the Stiffy brand. Best value is their Hybrid. Very user friendly, not heavy, don't store outdoors in the sun for extended periods. Require periodic surface maintenance, (lightly sand to remove exposed fiberglass fibers, wipe down with acetone, spray even coat of clear urethane, and let dry - do this about every three years and you will be good to go.)


If you can, the best way to purchase is to order direct with Stiffy (not dealer) and go and pick it up when ready (Corpus Christi). Take your boat so you can carry in push pole holders on your deck. Or purchase new holders and install or have installed while you are there. Don't tie down to top of a truck if you can help it. All kinds of bad can happen that way. Also bite the bullet for their platform mounted push pole holder. Little expensive but you'll thank me later. Another heads up. Do not store your push pole for long term in the deck holders either, that tends to put a permanent bend in the pole. Store the pole either flat or if you have the room vertically. Nothing worse than an expensive bent push pole. If you ever break the pole, Stiffy has a repair kit that works like a charm. Broke my old hybrid in half once. Repaired it and got another six years of no problem use. Sold my ten year old repaired pole for 200.00 to my best friend or I would have sold it for no less than 500.00. 

Oh yeah I forgot. First thing you want to do is have your wife or girlfriend learn how to pole the boat, you'll have to put up with going round and round for awhile but the benefits are way too many to explain here! :dance:GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

All good info above. Let me add one little pearl of wisdom about poling a boat. Wear some gloves with a little texture in the palm to give you some extra grip. It really helps reduce hand fatigue on those long pushes where you are constantly on the pole to keep the boat moving in the right direction.


My personal favorites are the Simms gloves with leather palms. They are a little pricey but even a good pair of snug fitting rubbery textured garden/work gloves will really help.


----------



## brad king (Jul 21, 2009)

i bought the 22' stiffy hybrid a few months ago and its perfect, thanks for all the help guys


----------

